# Anti Virus for Win CE 6.0 EPC Smartbook



## Jobabes169

I just purchased a EPC Smartbook online from China, which runs great, however I cannot locate a virus protector that is compatable with Win CE 6.0 embedded.

Can you recommend one?


----------



## swparker

I just purchased one also. Did you ever find a suitable antivirus?


----------

